# White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders To Receive Secret Service protection.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is the woman on President Trumps staff, that was asked to leave a restaurant; she was persona no grata [unwelcome], because she worked for the President. Now she is getting armed guards, and that is a barometer of where things have gone. She needs them, in my opinion, because someone may decide to shoot her; while in some self-righteous paroxysm [fit of emotion].

(CNN)White House press secretary Sarah Sanders is expected to receive Secret Service protection as soon as Wednesday, two sources familiar with the decision tell CNN, but they did not specify how long it will last. The news comes days after Sanders was asked to leave a small Lexington, Virginia, restaurant because of her role with the Trump administration, a move that has since sparked a national conversation on civility and public service in the age of Trump. NBC News first reported that Sanders would begin receiving protection. ...

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/c0f6ef0c-b829-360a-bbe7-c22644feceb1/ss_sarah-sanders-to-receive.html


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

With as many mentally ill liberals we have running around this country everyone connected with making America great again should have protection. Especially those in the limelight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There aren't enough Secret Service agents to protect all who are threatened:
Democrat Threatens to Murder Congressman?s Children | Power Line


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you not think that many are plotting a Presidential assassination as well?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So if *I* get threatened, will I receive taxpayer-funded protection?

*No.*

Will I be allowed to provide and use my _own_ protection (like carry a firearm)?

Not just 'no', but _*HELL NO*_!


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So if *I* get threatened, will I receive taxpayer-funded protection?
> 
> *No.*
> 
> ...


Come to MO, The Weather Is GREAT, The FREEDOM is Better.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for her, and her family


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think she deserves protection via a concealed carry permit/license like everyine else. Elitists forget reality when not living like the rest of us.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is the woman on President Trumps staff, that was asked to leave a restaurant; she was persona no grata [unwelcome], because she worked for the President. Now she is getting armed guards, and that is a barometer of where things have gone. She needs them, in my opinion, because someone may decide to shoot her; while in some self-righteous paroxysm [fit of emotion].
> 
> (CNN)White House press secretary Sarah Sanders is expected to receive Secret Service protection as soon as Wednesday, two sources familiar with the decision tell CNN, but they did not specify how long it will last. The news comes days after Sanders was asked to leave a small Lexington, Virginia, restaurant because of her role with the Trump administration, a move that has since sparked a national conversation on civility and public service in the age of Trump. NBC News first reported that Sanders would begin receiving protection. ...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/c0f6ef0c-b829-360a-bbe7-c22644feceb1/ss_sarah-sanders-to-receive.html


"I'm going to find the Congressman's kids and kill them," Key said. "If you're going to separate kids at the border, I'm going to kill his kids. Don't try to find me because you won't."

In fact, the police identified Key's telephone number and found him quickly.

Evidently he's not the sharpest tool in the shed...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not sure why pictures don't upload any more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Not sure why pictures don't upload any more.
> 
> View attachment 80955


Something is effed up with the forum.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I am experiencing Photo upload issues as well. Both in the "link to" url form and the attachment up load form.

I am wondering if it has anything to do with Article 13 and "copyright" protection algorithms.

https://www.cnet.com/news/article-13-europes-hotly-debated-eu-copyright-law-explained/

I know Google, FB, and Twitter are VERY on board with this in the EU and for "streamlining" they are probably implementing it world wide.



> Article 13 would force all online platforms to police and prevent the uploading of copyrighted content, or make people seek the correct licenses to post that content. For the most part this would mean filters that check content as it's uploaded would be mandatory for platforms including Facebook, Instagram, GitHub, Reddit and Tumblr, but also many much smaller platforms.
> 
> YouTube already uses such a system -- called Content ID -- to protect copyright infringement, but the technology to do this is extremely expensive and has taken over 11 years to build and refine.


I know that correlation does not equal causation, so it may just be a happy coincidence that PF (a vertallscope owned site) changing its hosting to "Google Cloud Services" around 6/20/18 has created some "issues" while they are working out the "bugs" of implementing Copyright "protections" for us. IDK though, I am just some dude that plunges toilets for a livin.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So if *I* get threatened, will I receive taxpayer-funded protection?
> 
> *No.*
> 
> ...


Come on down to Florida, get a CCW and then use good judgement; you can protect yourself here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> There aren't enough Secret Service agents to protect all who are threatened:
> Democrat Threatens to Murder Congressman?s Children | Power Line


And, that is why Colt made the SAA .45, and that is why Browning made the .45 Auto, and that is why Stoner designed the AR. You get my drift, and I am a broken record, and I know that; but they need to arm.
I don't care who they are, they need to arm, and they need to begin thinking with a recon attitude; they should scout out where they are going and where they are. Because things are bad, and getting a lot worse.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Come on down to Florida, get a CCW and then use good judgement; you can protect yourself here.


Does Florida have laws against civil suits?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does Florida have laws against civil suits?


What if it doesn't? Will that be your guide? What is your guide anyway? Avoid getting sued? You must lead an extraordinarily innocuous life. I do not, and I am not afraid to use force, I have done so on various occasions. I can provide you a web link to read, of an occasion; if you think that I am blowing this outa my rectum. Even you might be impressed, since it was very bloody.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> What if it doesn't? Will that be your guide? What is your guide anyway? Avoid getting sued? You must lead an extraordinarily innocuous life. I do not, and I am not afraid to use force, I have done so on various occasions. I can provide you a web link to read, of an occasion; if you think that I am blowing this outa my rectum. Even you might be impressed, since it was very bloody.


My point is.... even defending yourself totally legally can send you straight into bankruptcy. The family of the crumb-bumb you dispatched will sue. They always do.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If you defend yourself legally in my state, you wont be held accountable.. Go ahead and sue me.. Thats a threat too. ( nto directed at anyone here)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> If you defend yourself legally in my state, you wont be held accountable.. ....


Criminally, no.



Steve40th said:


> ......Go ahead and sue me.. Thats a threat too. ( nto directed at anyone here)


And you'll get sued, which required a lot of money just to defend yourself. Even if the case gets tossed out as being without merit, you're still out a buttload of bucks.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Criminally, no.
> 
> And you'll get sued, which required a lot of money just to defend yourself. Even if the case gets tossed out as being without merit, you're still out a buttload of bucks.


A co workers Uncle was sued for killing an intruder, armed intruder into his house, but a young kid. His family in another state tried to sue him. Case was thrown out. I am hoping more judges see this as the norm..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My point is.... even defending yourself totally legally can send you straight into bankruptcy. The family of the crumb-bumb you dispatched will sue. They always do.


It is true, they will go after you, with all means at their disposal. I can't return to my hometown; because things would become hotter than Hell, if I am ever seen there again.
But, rest assured, if I ever want to go back and visit, I will. I will take my .45 with me everywhere that I go; I have done that before too, and there are people who hate me there. 
I am already bankrupt, so that is not a consideration; and it was partly over the incident of self-defense, that occurred in my hometown. 
{I have lost almost everything that I can lose, but I did the right thing.}


----------

